# Fun photos



## BBW Betty (Dec 31, 2005)

I was cleaning off a bookcase and found some "Glamour Shots" photos that were taken shortly before I got married. I really enjoyed the photo session, and would recommend something like this to make any woman feel attractive and desireable. I'll attach a couple of them here. 

View attachment bty003.jpg


View attachment bty002.jpg


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 31, 2005)

One more... I could only get two on the first post. 

View attachment bty001.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG I love the wicked one Leather and chains... what other things have you been hiding from us? You look great


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 31, 2005)

You're very beautiful!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 1, 2006)

Thank you both. It was just a lot of fun. As far as what I'm hiding....sometimes I don't even know until an opportunity to express it shows up.   Just have to wait for a mischievous mood to take hold, and look out world. (I must be getting more comfortable here.)


----------



## MissPiggySue (Jan 1, 2006)

Beautiful Betty. That should be your nick. Gorgeous. :eat2: 
MissPiggySue


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 1, 2006)

I like the wink in your eyes! Lovely!


----------



## FEast (Jan 1, 2006)

Very nice, Betty. Those glamour shots were all the rage way back when, and I think you can still get them done some places. Highly recommended if you need an ego boost.

Did anyone ever tell you you look a little like Laurie Anne Poole a/k/a Layla LaShelle a/k/a Layla LaShell a/k/a Laurie Arden (maiden name)? She was one of the first fat porn queens, who made videos during the late 80's and early 90's, but she remarried and found religion. According to her website, which was created quite a few years ago, she's very happy now, and has no regrets about her past, which included her arrest and imprisonment for having sex with an underaged male. 

Unfortunately, the new host for her website doesn't allow the size of some of her photos (she probably hasn't been back to update in years, so who knows how she is now?), so you'll find only one photo of her at that link, and will have to scroll down to find it. I googled all of her names, and came up with a few other sites. According to one, Teighlor was her protege.

So, how does it feel to look like someone who was admired by FAs throughout the world?  ~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 1, 2006)

You have a very beautiful face  I love your eyes in the third pic


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 1, 2006)

FEast said:


> Very nice, Betty. Those glamour shots were all the rage way back when, and I think you can still get them done some places. Highly recommended if you need an ego boost.
> 
> Did anyone ever tell you you look a little like Laurie Anne Poole a/k/a Layla LaShelle a/k/a Layla LaShell a/k/a Laurie Arden (maiden name)? She was one of the first fat porn queens, who made videos during the late 80's and early 90's, but she remarried and found religion. According to her website, which was created quite a few years ago, she's very happy now, and has no regrets about her past, which included her arrest and imprisonment for having sex with an underaged male.
> 
> ...



I've never been told that--in fact, I'd never heard of her. I tried the link, but my computer's not cooperating right now. I will take it as a compliment, though, and try to check it out later. As I am a teacher....well, hopefully the wrong people don't also make the same comparison.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Betty...

Lovely pics! You look positively elegant. Are those kind of pics so fun to do!


----------



## FEast (Jan 2, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> I've never been told that--in fact, I'd never heard of her. I tried the link, but my computer's not cooperating right now. I will take it as a compliment, though, and try to check it out later. As I am a teacher....well, hopefully the wrong people don't also make the same comparison.


Sorry, Betty. I feared you might take what I wrote in the wrong vein. It was intended as a compliment, and even more simply as an observation. :bow: 

I in no way intended to imply anything else about you, and thought about telling you that in my original post. However, I see now that I might have offended you, and that was never my intent.  In a way, it's a bit amusing, don't you think? Sad, too, I suppose, how two lives can diverge in such totally different directions.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Hi Betty...
> 
> Lovely pics! You look positively elegant. Are those kind of pics so fun to do!




Hey Sandie you also look so nice ... how about a full length shot of you 

FA 
[email protected]


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow BBW Betty!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 2, 2006)

FEast said:


> Sorry, Betty. I feared you might take what I wrote in the wrong vein. It was intended as a compliment, and even more simply as an observation. :bow:
> 
> I in no way intended to imply anything else about you, and thought about telling you that in my original post. However, I see now that I might have offended you, and that was never my intent.  In a way, it's a bit amusing, don't you think? Sad, too, I suppose, how two lives can diverge in such totally different directions.~Bountifully, Foosh



I was in no way offended. I'm intrigued. In fact, my hubby and I sat down to try to google her, too, just to see. We found some pics of video covers, and can see a bit of a resemblence. He says I am built kind of like her, too.

The comment about teaching was just in light of some news stories in recent years, where some idiot teachers HAVE done stuff like that. 

I guess the one problem with textual communication is we miss so much vocal inflection.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> I was in no way offended. I'm intrigued. In fact, my hubby and I sat down to try to google her, too, just to see. We found some pics of video covers, and can see a bit of a resemblence. He says I am built kind of like her, too.
> 
> The comment about teaching was just in light of some news stories in recent years, where some idiot teachers HAVE done stuff like that.
> 
> I guess the one problem with textual communication is we miss so much vocal inflection.




well we do have those smilies here too for that reason   :bow: 


David


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow! Betty you look great! I hadn't seen these before. I like them all!


----------

